# Hello



## patio (Oct 21, 2003)

I just found this forum while surfing the net for ways to eliminate cat urine odor! I joined and love all the info I've been reading.

I have two siamese cats, Beebee and Bizkit, who are brother and sister. I have always had a siamese cat in the house but always only one. This time we got two and I think two is not a good idea. One is sooo friendly (Beebee) and the other is not. Bizkit always wants to fight with his sister but she makes the most noise. They are nearly 3 yrs old. Will it ever stop?

Does anyone have any suggestions for removing cat urine odors? I've tried all the products in the stores and they seem to only mask the smell. The problem isn't bad but I just can't eliminate the smell.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have two Siamese cat also, but they are extremely close. They bathe each other and play. It's great. Get a cleaner with enzymes in it. It will remove the odor. A black light will show up all the spots where there's urine. Welcome to the Cat Forum. I'm glad you found us!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, sorry I dont have much info on cleaning up urine odors, my cats haven't ever peed on the carpet or anywhere else, so I dont really have experience in that area. (Which is a good thing for me!)


----------



## patio (Oct 21, 2003)

Jeanie, My cats are close too. They sleep together and with our mini dachshund. the three of them lay in the sun and groom each other! But, I think when they are bored they fight. One of them has sprayed or peed on the carpeted steps close to the front door so the odor is immediate when you first walk in.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat forum!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

Did you obtain your Siamese at the same time? It could be that one cat does not like the other. Sometimes this happens but it is not common among litter-mates. I have adopeted, winter last year, a long furred black stray, whom I have named Mopsy. She didn't like the others, but after being an inside cat for about 6 months, she has quit swatting and growling at them, even though she would be better off in a one-cat household. As far as peeing on the floor (which Mopsy did not do), this usually indicates one of two things: (1) he or she is not happy being in the company of other cat(s), or (2) that their litter box is not clean. From your description it sounds like the former possibility is the correct one.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If urinating outside of the litter box is a current thing, you should probably have that cat checked for a urinary tract problem. That is often the problem when the cat has been using the box. I think stress could cause it too, as Wayne mentioned. If it happened when one of them was a kitten, of course, you just need to use a cleaner with enzymes to remove the odor completely.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Lets see some pictures of those beautiful Siamese 8)


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

WELCOME

Hope you'll have a nice time here


----------

